# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  chop cup

## amalurio

Hola amigos.

Quisiera saber la mejor manera de dejar la bola ima***** cuando golpeo con el chop cup. A mi me hace mucho ruido. Se oye como bota la pelota dentro del chop cup cuando le doy un golpe en la mesa.

He probado con tapete cartas y otras superficies, pero lo que impepinable es que la bola tiene que caer ***** *****...


Quiza es debido a que yo lo sé y por eso lo noto y lo oigo.

Quiero presentar la clasica rutina a mi familia, en la mesa del comedor. Ellos sentados delante, a 1 metro. Pienso que a esa distancia se va a oir *******.



¿Como se puede hacer para que no se oiga o se oiga muy poquita?


Gracias de antemano
Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Ignoro el tipo de chop que tienes, pero, en principio, la dejada debe ser muy suave. Con eso debe bastar. 
Si lo haces con exceso de fuerza, rebotará. Si lo haces despacio, caerá sin más.
De todas maneras te sugiero que pruebes a habar durante esa acción. Las palabras mitigarán lo demás.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

La verdad es que como dice Pulgas, dejando la bola suavemente basta, el poco ruido que hace, se tapa con el ruido ambiental, la charla, etc.

----------


## amalurio

Gracias por contestar.

Compre los cubiletes en tienda magia (2 normales y el chop cup). Son de aluminio. Con 4 bolas, una de ellas especial.

Hare como me habeis dicho; Descargare mas flojo y hablare en ese momento
para aminorar el posible ruido.


Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Haz muchas pruebas distintas para no tener que "golpear". Dale un toque en la parte superior, prueba a dejarlo en la mesa agarrando el cubilete desde diferentes puntos (más arriba, más abajo). Experimenta y verás que no necesitas brusquedad (que, por otra parte, seguro que te delata).

----------

